# Chemical guys hexlogic pads breaking apart



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

I'm hoping you can help me with this one!

I've been using hexlogic pads from cyc but they seem to be breaking apart far too quickly. Starting around where the white backing is and lifting off.

I had a flame pink nova to get back to red when this happened. I'm using a g220 and was using around speed 3.5 with what I thought was moderate pressure. (when I hear the machines note change slightly). With the oxidised paint clogging up the pad I was washing them with warm water and fairy liquid after each panel. To dry I span them on the machine on speed 5 to remove the water and carried on polishing.

Has anyone else had this problem or is there anything I'm doing wrong because it's too costly to keep going through these pads.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Possibly the fact that u are spin drying them on the machine so often, I notive they kind of stretch away from the velcro when doing so. Ive had my hexlogics for 18 months with no problems.
Do u pull them off the machine cafefully mate?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have had a black hex logic and a white for a while now and not falling apart yet


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Mine definitely don't last that long 

I think it could be that I'm spinning it on the machine, but surely you have to do that when the pad starts clogging?

I am careful when I remove the pad but that is where it starts to lift firstly. So maybe spinning it starts it off then there's no going back?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

My entire back come off when polishing the other day. Not impressed.








Glued it back on with Evo Stik will see how it gets on.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

My Green Hex is breaking down in the middle of the pad ater one full car and a couple of test panels. Apparantly that is normal and possibly due to me catching it on an edge as i emailed David although i am not convinced


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine are over a year old and still going strong. Only ever hand wash them with a spot of fairy liquid and leave to dry.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Tell me if I have misunderstood, but you are washing and drying a pad after every panel when they get clogged up? What are you polishing with, peanut butter? :lol:

I joke, I joke  To be honest, our pads are lucky if they get cleaned at all - if they are lucky they will be cleaned between cars, never mind between panels. When we use hex pads we never usually tend to have to clean them, and they maintain their cut basically until they fall apart or until the hexagons have worn down and disappeared. We have never noticed a drop in cut or effectiveness, but then again we tend to use non-diminishing polishes a lot of the time, so the cut does not fade anyway. The only pads we really need to clean out from time to time are microfibre pads, and even then that's just a going over with a wire toothbrush to get the solidified polish out if they have not been used for a while.

I suspect the repeated washing and spin-drying weakens them to the point of collapse, very quickly. if you do wash a pad, it's always best to do so by hand in warm water, with a pad & mf solution if possible, and then leave them to dry naturally so that the structure is not over-stressed and weakened.

We do offer training courses too, if you are new to polishing and woudl like to lean tricks and techniques - just pop me a PM if you are not too far from us 

*EDIT: just re-read your post properly and you mention the oxidised paint is gumming up the pads - that makes more sense 

Maybe it might be worth using something like Bilt Hamber's Deox gel or Deox-C, or something similar to remove and reduce the rust or oxidised material before you crack on with the polisher, just to try and reduce the amount of loose material you're going to be working with?*


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

The yellow pads only last sometimes just a bonnet with heavy rotary correction , where as they used to last many many cars , something has changed. 

Tried different suppliers and all the latest batch mid spring onwards are rubbish .

Bought direct from cheimcal guys UK and they are the same .

I find big chunks even whole hexagons just fall off.

Was my favourite pads/pad now my worse. 

I did post on my facebook a photo of pad that died after 30 mins use

Kelly


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm glad it's not just me having problems with them. They're my favourite pad too  

I'll get a few more for the next car I do with more normal paint so if won't be cleaning them as much and see how it goes. Not feeling too confident though.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> The yellow pads only last sometimes just a bonnet with heavy rotary correction , where as they used to last many many cars , something has changed.
> 
> Tried different suppliers and all the latest batch mid spring onwards are rubbish .
> 
> ...


Not just me then, got told by CG that was normal!! Clearly not bit wont be buying again if this is gonna happen


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

im using chemical guys pads at the moment aswell. but ye , i have found the odd pad doing this. ive went and bought 3 autosmart compounding pads so these will be gettin used next , so hopefully the chemical guys one will last.


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry for reviving this thread, but are the quality issues still present?
i got some yellows last year and they last till today (sort of) so i might have got lucky.. but now i need about 10 new ones..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Never had a problem with Hex Logic pads and I bought a load last Christmas.


----------



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm I've just killed 3 hex pads on a rover. Shame as they really do work well, just not for long at all. Yellow was crumbling after a bonnet and half a roof..
2 green pads just about lasted long enough to finish, but they're pretty much knackered now.
Again these were from cleanyourcar, (and I'm not being negative at all about cyc, they are the best) bought in the last couple of months. For reference, yellow used at speed 3 max on a da6, with absolutely no off panel spinning. Very disappointed.


----------

